# dvr hard drive not spinning up in windows-v



## scicomdata (Aug 25, 2009)

upgraded my dvr from wd320gb to wd750gb.
when hooked to my vista pc drive will not spin up or if it does i can't tell.
when put back in dvr it works just fine.
what are some reasons windows may not recognize it?
it is a sata drive.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Since the old drive has Linux on it, it won't just appear under My Computer in Windows. You'll have to go into Disk Management (right-click on My Computer, select Manage, then Disk Management) and it should appear there. Then you can right-click on it and format it for use with your Windows PC.

Just make sure you format the right one!


----------



## scicomdata (Aug 25, 2009)

disk manager does not see it so it must not be spinning up.
guess i have to look elsewhere.
maybe it is in the BIOS as it is not being seen on boot-up.
can't imagine what it could be in there but will keep digging.

thanks for the help


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, check the BIOS. I seem to recall way back I had issues with a SATA drive on a PC where I had to put the SATA controller in "legacy" mode in order to get a drive to work.

You're connecting power to the drive, right?


----------



## scicomdata (Aug 25, 2009)

it is a sata cable that is both power and data on one end and regular sata on the motherboard.
the motherboard connection i am using was previously used for one of my dvd drives,that should not make a difference should it?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I was kidding about the power ...

Did you find anything in the BIOS?


----------



## scicomdata (Aug 25, 2009)

the power thing has bitten me before so it was a valid question.
there is really nothing in the bios that seems relevant.
i read somewhere that a dvr will put the drives in standby mode on power off,
could that cause a drive to not spin-up?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Not that I'm aware of ... I've never had issues connecting my DVR drives to my PC for backup purposes.


----------

